

The 50 best places to work (2012) - reinhardt
http://www.glassdoor.com/Best-Places-to-Work-2013-LST_KQ0,24.htm

======
lifeguard
I worked for the Test & Measurement Organization as a contract webmaster in
1999 and was deeply impressed by the HP Way. Best management I have ever
worked for, start-up or Fortune 500. TMO was spun off as Aligent, #21 on this
list:

[http://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-Agilent-
Technol...](http://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-Agilent-Technologies-
EI_IE9711.11,31.htm)

